# Shape 65 vs. shape twin vs. adam a7x vs. Solo6 be



## Sang O Lee (Jan 13, 2019)

For producing hiphop/R&B tracks, which of the three will better suit my needs?
The room will be treated


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 13, 2019)

What's your max budget? You have so many other options even for the price of the Solo6 be


----------



## qkrzazzang (Jan 14, 2019)

Soundlex said:


> What's your max budget? You have so many other options even for the price of the Solo6 be


Like what others?


----------



## Soundlex (Jan 14, 2019)

qkrzazzang said:


> Like what others?


Amphion One15 with a cheap modded amp, same for the ATC SCM12, the EVE SC307, Spiral Groove Studio ones if you can find them, etc, etc...


----------



## fakemaxwell (Jan 19, 2019)

Monitor prefences are 100% personal, but having just done a rather extensive shootout, I would not look to Focal for hip hop/R&B. Out of your choices the Adams are by far the best for that type of music, however you're best off doing some more research and trying to set up a listening session.


----------

